# ¿Imprimir Normal o Mirror en Proteus?



## serbio (Nov 17, 2010)

Hola!
Se que es una pregunta tonta
Mi duda es que tengo el circuito listo en Proteus. Pero cuando quiero imprimir en toner. Tengo que usar en modo normal o mirror?

Gracias!


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Nov 17, 2010)

Si vas usar el método de la plancha debes usar Mirror


----------



## serbio (Nov 17, 2010)

Gracias!!
Voy a usar el Metodo de la Plancha!!
Entonces es Mirror


----------



## felipeyeah (Nov 17, 2010)

mirror = espejo


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Nov 17, 2010)

Error!!!

Me equivoque el Mirror es para el Top Silk (Cara de componentes), para las pistas es en modo normal


----------



## serbio (Nov 17, 2010)

A ver si entiendo

Yo necesito imprimir la hoja en el toner para pasarle la plancha(para las pistas):

Entonces sería cuando voy a imprimir:
Pongo el tilde en:
Botton Cooper
Modo Normal

Aclaración: La plaqueta tiene una sola cara(NO es de doble cara)

Gracias


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Nov 17, 2010)

serbio dijo:


> A ver si entiendo
> 
> Yo necesito imprimir la hoja en el toner para pasarle la plancha(para las pistas):
> 
> ...



Exacto !!!!!!
Puedes tildar también el Board Edge (Borde de Placa), Claro si lo pusiste.. Te sirve para cortar con mas precisión....


----------



## serbio (Nov 17, 2010)

Muchas gracias!!

Ahora voy a planchar la plaqueta!!!

Nos vemos!


----------

